# Thunderbolt heated socks- DO NOT ORDER



## Guest

I ordered a pair of socks from Thunderbolt socks, the ad on the site indicated that they heated THE ENTIRE FOOT. The picture showed what looked like a heating element over top of the foot. Upon receipt, we discovered that the heat was only on the SOLE of the foot. We called the owner of the company, Robert Williams and he said that 99% of the people knew what he meant in the ad and that I was the 1% that didn't. Out of the 15 sites we checked his was THE ONLY SITE TO INDICATE THE ENTIRE FOOT WAS HEATED. This is false advertising and he wouldn't waive the 20% re-stocking fee. NO EXCEPTIONS. DO NOT ORDER FROM THIS MAN OR HIS COMPANY. He was very rude and personally insulting.


----------

